# My 125 Gallon Now South American Tank



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Well i finally have this tank setup how i like it and stocked the way i want.

4 Tiger oscars
1 Thailand Silk Flowerhorn
1 Electric Blue Jack Dempsey
1 Firemouth
1 Green Terror

a few days after i got them - 




underwater - 




NEWEST VIDEO - 













*Newest and current full tank shot*


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I personally like the setup and especially the electric JD..... Keep us updated as they grow and boy are they going to grow.. 

cheers!!!!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

very nice. I love the aquascaping especially


----------

